# Help cannot decide if he is a Basil or Blueberry !



## BASEL (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello there!
Unfortunately your photo did not show up, could you try uploading it again?
Also, Basil and Blueberry are both unisex names so if you’re asking about the gender either would be cute 😆


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How to upload images to posts*


----------



## BASEL (Oct 15, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> Hello there!
> Unfortunately your photo did not show up, could you try uploading it again?
> Also, Basil and Blueberry are both unisex names so if you’re asking about the gender either would be cute 😆


----------



## BASEL (Oct 15, 2021)

View attachment 259465
View attachment 259465
View attachment 259465


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

He looks to be a male to me.


----------



## BASEL (Oct 15, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> Hello there!
> Unfortunately your photo did not show up, could you try uploading it again?
> Also, Basil and Blueberry are both unisex names so if you’re asking about the gender either would be cute 😆














srirachaseahawk said:


> He looks to be a male to me.


Thank you
now we have to name him


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

With that grey cloak, he needs a Wizard's name..


----------



## BASEL (Oct 15, 2021)

srirachaseahawk said:


> With that grey cloak, he needs a Wizard's name..


Very nice.
i will have too look some up.
i have been calling him Basil / Blueberry,
not quit a Wizards name.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

He's beautiful.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You have a very handsome baby boy! 

Some wizard names for you:
Merlin
Gandalf
Blaize
Alatar

I'm partial to Merlin or Gandalf, myself.*

*Please remove the mirror from his cage.*
*It is not recommended to have mirrors in your bird's cage as interacting with the mirror can contribute to your budgie becoming aggressive and/or territorial.
Additionally, some budgies will begin regurgitating to the mirror to the point where they actually become malnourished. You would be better off to give him shredding toys instead.

Also, if you put the paper on top of the bottom grate instead of under it, it will make it easier for your budgie to walk on the bottom of the cage AND will make clean-up much easier as well.*


----------



## BASEL (Oct 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> He's bea





FaeryBee said:


> *You have a very handsome baby boy!
> 
> Some wizard names for you:
> Merlin
> ...


----------



## BASEL (Oct 15, 2021)

Thank you as always .
He only came home in that cage.
no mirrors in his house.
Also, just could not decide,
between two names Basil or Blueberry.
Here is a picture of his environment.
Not real sure about how I set it up.
but he seems so happy.
he is now starting to ride around on my shoulder.
I am so delighted.
Oh, he also took a bath in my cupped hands.
but only once.
I guess that I am just proud mom.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He's absolutely ADORABLE! What a handsome boy  What about Blue Basil?


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

BASEL said:


> Very nice.
> i will have too look some up.
> i have been calling him Basil / Blueberry,
> not quit a Wizards name.


Well, I don't know... Maybe the Latin names for those would work?


StarlingWings said:


> He's absolutely ADORABLE! What a handsome boy  What about Blue Basil?



BB!


----------

